# My 3 girls



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is a recent pic of my 3 girls all happily bonded and having a wrestling match!!!

Pica is the Husky,Missy is the PEW and Tessie is the hooded!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aww, that's so cute. <3
i have to get a third girl!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

How cute! I love huskies!


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

they are gorgeous! sweet pic!!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

oooh i love the black ones coloration! and who cant love when theyre all scrunched up together


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

cuteness. love the huskies!!


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

The black one is Tessie she is my newest girl and the youngest of the 3! The other 2 are roughly 4 months old and Tessie is 3 and half.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Aww I have a husky too, they're lovely!


----------



## spanky (Nov 7, 2007)

How cute! I wish rats were really big sometimes so we could play and cuddle too.


----------

